# How to win the heart of an ENFP girl



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

*Looks around to see if there's a R18 tag somewhere on this forum... No? Not even R16? Apparently not*
@Cool_Dude_42 You seemed older than you are, with the Napoleon and the name Cool_Dude_42... But hey, if she's 13, maybe you just have to wait a few years and she'll start seeing you as a potential partner instead of a friend?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I didn't read any of the previous post - so forgive me if I'm saying something that's repetitive . For me - I enjoy a genuine sense of humor and when somebody can break a complex matter( that I'm intrigue by but don't understand enough of ) and explain it to me in simpler form . I also enjoy it when somebody can go along with my crazy ideas and play along with it - course all of this must be done in a genuine manner . If she didn't show any interests in you then it's hard to change her mind - bc connection needed to be establish - however if the two of you haven't known each other long enough yet - you can woo her by humor ( I love laughing ) I would advice talking about what you're most comfortable with or what doesn't intimidate or scare you to talk about ( confidence and wits tends to shy through that aspect ) for me I enjoy playing 2 truth and 1 lie or solving riddle ( answer doesn't have to be correct just amusing ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelic.sweet (Jun 22, 2015)

@Cool_Dude_42 You know I met my current partner at the age of us both being 14 (I'm 20 now and he will be 21 in a couple of months) He's an ISTP (I suspect) and I'm an ENFP. And he won my heart by just being himself, it was obvious that he liked me by his actions (we would thumb wrestle and then continue to hold each others hand, we would sleep on each others shoulders, he wanted me to sit next to him all the time, he disguised rugby tackling me just to hug me) Now that doesn't mean to say you need to do that, but what he did was he didnt really flirt with me, he just showed his affection and it came off as genuine. I would also like to point out he use to talk about his geeky things like anime (which i like, just not as much as him),WOW and other kinds of music which I wasn't particularly into.


----------

